# Medi-Share?



## ssramage (Aug 18, 2017)

Does anyone here have any experiences using Medi-Share that they would like to share? Looking at potentially making a switch as our insurance continues to rise in cost and decline in quality. 

https://mychristiancare.org/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 18, 2017)

Have a co worker that has it and loves it.  Doctors love it to.  It pays Ca$$$$h.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 18, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Have a co worker that has it and loves it.  Doctors love it to.  It pays Ca$$$$h.



Good to know. 

I'm really just sick of the insurance game. My wife and I are 29 and pretty healthy. 2 small kids that are healthy too. Other than the routine stuff, we really don't have any major medical expenses.

This year, my wife gave birth to our second son. I pay almost $9k a year in premiums and will still hit my $10k out of pocket maximum for the year. I could have no insurance and would have paid the same amount over the course of the year...It's CRAZY!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 21, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I'm really just sick of the insurance game. My wife and I are 29 and pretty healthy. 2 small kids that are healthy too. Other than the routine stuff, we really don't have any major medical expenses.
> 
> This year, my wife gave birth to our second son. I pay almost $9k a year in premiums and will still hit my $10k out of pocket maximum for the year. I could have no insurance and would have paid the same amount over the course of the year...It's CRAZY!



Most hospitals will heavily discount a bill for cash payment up front.  Some up to 85% off.  It's the people with insurance who are paying that 85% difference.  When I was young and starting a family, I didn't carry insurance.  Once had a 10K bill.  Negotiated with hospital for 2500.  Went to bank.  Borrowed 2500 and paid hospital.  Lot cheaper to make loan payments than insurance premiums.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 2, 2017)

Never knew this plan existed. Gonna give it a look, thanks


----------



## mattuga (Sep 12, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I'm really just sick of the insurance game. My wife and I are 29 and pretty healthy. 2 small kids that are healthy too. Other than the routine stuff, we really don't have any major medical expenses.
> 
> This year, my wife gave birth to our second son. I pay almost $9k a year in premiums and will still hit my $10k out of pocket maximum for the year. I could have no insurance and would have paid the same amount over the course of the year...It's CRAZY!



Check out Liberty Health Share, another Christian based share medical plan.

I was paying $440/month to BCBS of GA and my company got a new credit card without me switching on file (self employed), as a result a payment was missed and I was dropped.  Completely my fault, no blame on insurer for dropping me legally.  That said I am a 34 yo healthy guy and they only paid $35 into a Medi Clinic visit over the last 3 years.  That's it.  After me paying nearly $10k total in premiums and they've paid out $35.  I am a cash cow but dropped like lead balloon over 1 missed payment after 3 years on time?  That is crazy crazy, not even a phone call to break up .  

After that I signed up with Liberty Health share with a WAY better plan for $199/month, 100% covered up to a million per incident - that coverage kicks in after I spend $500 in medical costs for the calendar year.  It is an incredible deal.  My wife has coverage at work but I think it would even be better to get her switched too.  I had a customer service rep that was top notch, Kenneth Blubaugh 234-458-0129 is his direct line, he will answer every question you have.  Main line is 855-585-4289


----------



## Madman (Sep 15, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Does anyone here have any experiences using Medi-Share that they would like to share? Looking at potentially making a switch as our insurance continues to rise in cost and decline in quality.
> 
> https://mychristiancare.org/



I'm not on Medi-Share but I do belong to Christian Health Care Ministries.  It costs me $150 a month plus $40/year for unlimited coverage.  There is a $500.00 deductible, that I have never met.  

Everyone I know who is on it loves it, one fellow had a hip replacement and the other had heart surgery.


----------

